# Big Navy to Assistance of S/V



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ike and Anzio help sailors.

"Ike", Anzio Aid Stranded Vessel


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

A Hylas 40 something in 18-20 knot winds has no other option but to use the motor and run out of fuel on an Atlantic crossing?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chris_gee said:


> A Hylas 40 something in 18-20 knot winds has no other option but to use the motor and run out of fuel on an Atlantic crossing?


Remember that gentlemen do not sail to windward, Chris. I don't recall the bit about calling in the USN when that horrific circumstance arrives but it must be in there somewhere.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Shh! That Hylas is part of our Secret Civilian Sea Patrol to make sure no tall men in robes with dialysis machines clandetinely swim into the US on their camels.

The giveaway is that they "exhanged ships baseball caps". Come on, no civilian Hylas keeps a stock of SPARE SHIPS BASEBALL CAPS onboard.<G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm... isn't a Hylas a *sailboat????*


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Hmm. They are on their way to Portugal. Maybe it is another Rainbow Warrior in the making. Look out Giu!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds like those guys were a little low on experience to be making a transatlantic...I remember the type oh so well.... :-(


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

You gotta be kidding me. First its light winds, so they motor, then its moderate winds and they motor. If you don't want to beat, turn dummy! You're in the ocean, you've got a little bit of room to put the seas to quarter and ride out those enormous 18-20 knot puffs. Theres gotta be more to the story.


----------



## chris_gee (May 31, 2006)

Yes I think if they were part of a secret patrol Giu should keep a weather eye on his bottom.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I wonder what the radio traffic was like:-

"Err, do you big grey guys have any diesel and fresh fruit?"

"Roger that, we came all the way to find you. Got any baseball caps to exchange?"

....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Idiens said:


> I wonder what the radio traffic was like:-
> 
> "Err, do you big grey guys have any diesel and fresh fruit?"
> 
> ...


At least they didn't attack the USN with their bowsprit.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Help me out here.

They call for help, and the nice guys in uniform come over in the dinghy give them fresh fruit and how much Fuel ? . "Please sir could we have some more, about 400 gallons more"


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

They are coming my way ehehehehehehe     

No photoshop this time....REAL PHOTOS.......ehehehehehee    

I will look for them if they come to Cascais, which will be probable...

How does that boat look like???


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Kudos to the USN. This is hardly the first instance I've witnessed, or heard about, where they have lended such assistasnce. No doubt some know-nothing is composing his missive complaining of tax payer purchased diesel and fruit going to a private vessel. Piss on 'em.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

After 15 days, scurvy set in? And who could anticipate wind on the nose heading to northeast to Horta?

They couldn't cope with 20 knots? Hell, my boat won't do hull speed to windward in _less _than 20 knots. Yesterday it was gusting 30 knots off the land (giving the unusual conditions of a "flat sea" with no fetch and loads of big air). Everyone reefed down a bit and reached back and forth along the entire waterfront.

Those guys are a disgrace. The Hylas 46 is a nice boat, but the makers obviously have no control over the chumbuckets that buy them.


----------



## h16Sailor (Mar 7, 2007)

When I first started reading i thought {1000 days at sea log entry}
"hope this boat doesn't hit me too..."


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

"if only I'd have brought the extra jar of Tang and a jerry can of fuel I think we could have made it"
This doesn't read at all like a Tristan Jones kind of story does it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

capttb said:


> "if only I'd have brought the extra jar of Tang and a jerry can of fuel I think we could have made it"
> This doesn't read at all like a Tristan Jones kind of story does it.


No , but real life and fairy tales rarely do come out the same.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

You guys are showing the little green monster in your personality.
We all know that some people can't really sail and that is why they install the 'IRON MAINSAIL'. It is good for a lot of things. They were probably charging the batteries as well so they could have cold drinkies later.

I say good on your guys in the Forces for doing it. I hope some dropkick doesn't make it look like favored treatment for those fools in the Hylas.

And Wombat, what is this about fairy tales and real life coming true?
You will find out in about 24 hours from now. (I got your PM)

Jim


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmm... diesel from the US Navy... probably cost us $348.12 per gallon.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Sounds like standard operating procedure to offer assistance to another vessel you come across on the high seas. Happened to us going transatlantic as well. A French research vessel asked us over the radio if we needed anything. We said "Non, merci.", of course, and sailed on. These guys said "Yes, please." instead. Hope the experience makes them better sailors.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey!! I use to use the Ironmain to heat cans of food. I was always careful to punch a hole in them first. But I know of one guy that failed to do so and you should know the rest of the story. If not? Try it. 



sailorjim99 said:


> You guys are showing the little green monster in your personality.
> We all know that some people can't really sail and that is why they install the 'IRON MAINSAIL'. It is good for a lot of things. They were probably charging the batteries as well so they could have cold drinkies later.
> 
> I say good on your guys in the Forces for doing it. I hope some dropkick doesn't make it look like favored treatment for those fools in the Hylas.
> ...


----------



## ccam (Dec 17, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Kudos to the USN. This is hardly the first instance I've witnessed, or heard about, where they have lended such assistasnce. /QUOTE]
> True Sailaway,
> It was 1984, east of Norfuk, and I believe it was Hurricane. Diana. My first midwatch and first flight deck walkdown aboard the USS Nimitz to check runway lights. They had taken her off shore because of the approaching storm. I had to stand at the 45 and was slightly concerned with foot slippage and the chance of grabbing a padeye before being blown over. Waves were comming over the bow of the big ship @ 1200 hrs when I was topside. Later around 0300 we rescued several survivors off of what looked to be, under the carbon arc, a 40+ ketch. It was pretty damn exciting for a west texas boy who had only seen the ocean once before. Actually, I was thinking, they gonna leave that big nice boat out here adrift?


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

light winds = motor

18.5 knot winds = motor

This man needs a Nordhavn, not a Hylas.


----------



## Kernix (Oct 5, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Help me out here.
> 
> They call for help, and the nice guys in uniform come over in the dinghy give them fresh fruit and how much Fuel ? . "Please sir could we have some more, about 400 gallons more"


Here's a link to the inflatable dingy that offered assistance - 36 footer:

Rigid hull inflatable boat (RHIB) - Navy Ships


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

bestfriend said:


> You gotta be kidding me. First its light winds, so they motor, then its moderate winds and they motor. If you don't want to beat, turn dummy! You're in the ocean, you've got a little bit of room to put the seas to quarter and ride out those enormous 18-20 knot puffs. Theres gotta be more to the story.


I can only assume that the article is as wrong as every other article that I have ever read about anything to do with sailing. Otherwise, it is absurd that they would not be sailing more under these conditions.


----------

